# LOCAL 363 harriman New York



## BUZZLightnin (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone from local 363? Heard there's really no work around the Hudson valley???? True or not true?


----------



## masshysteria (Nov 24, 2011)

Hopefully the Tappan Zee bridge goes through. Its dead. I m in Local 3 and we are constantly at 35% unemployment waiting 40 something weeks to go back to work. Put in an application and in the long meantime join a non union shop. I would even recommend joining the local 363 teamsters if they are taking apps. These guys in the city all the time working right along side local 3 guys.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I understand Nanuet Mall is being torn down and rebuilt, so some work there in late 2012/early 2013.


----------

